# 68 Apple Krate



## Kramai88 (Sep 10, 2022)

Picked up this Apple Krate a couple days ago. The frame dates December of 68. Looks to have been repainted at some point but the paint job is decent. Fenders are reproduction and seat has been recovered. The rest of the parts seem to be if not original correct. I’m no expert on these so if anyone sees something that’s not correct I would like feedback. With it being a December frame could it have come with a red seat and a front fender? Again any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## sworley (Sep 10, 2022)

Dec 68 dated frame would certainly be a 69 model bike. So the front fender and seat are right. Looks like a nice repaint. Ride the wheels off that thing!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Sep 10, 2022)

Yes in agreement on the MD being 1969 model, interesting it still has the 1968 shifter. I had an MD Pea Picker, it had the first model 1969 shifter and a front fender. It s oddity was a Silverglow Pea Picker seat.
Whatever was on the line got used up so who knows what exactly would've been correct in changeover months.
Nice bike man.


----------



## indycycling (Sep 11, 2022)

Agree, MD is a 69 model, so fender is fine and as noted, typically see the early 69 shifter though. Your seat does not have a reflector tab suggesting it is an accessory seat or the tab was broken off, but it would be red for 69. Pedals should have double arrows. Most everything else looks correct including rims, springer, shifter/decal - was changed to " Hi Low" later in 68.

Take some more pics of the rear and bottom pan of the seat plus the crimps on your sissy bar and Q bolts. Any date code pics on the tires? Nice find!


----------



## Jon Olson (Sep 11, 2022)

I have a December 1969 frame that has mostly 1970 parts. I’ve been told by many collectors that Schwinn would use the parts on hand to assemble a complete bicycle.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 11, 2022)

Jon Olson said:


> I have a December 1969 frame that has mostly 1970 parts. I’ve been told by many collectors that Schwinn would use the parts on hand to assemble a complete bicycle.View attachment 1694010




A drop out that was pre-stamped with 1969 December serial number was in most cases used to build a frame in 1970, and the bike would be built up with the 1970 parts specifications. The serial stamping date tells you absolutely nothing about a specific time of any build. That pre-stamped drop out could have been used to build a frame in July of 1970. And Schwinn did not build a bike all willy nilly with different parts laying all around.


----------



## Kramai88 (Sep 11, 2022)

indycycling said:


> Agree, MD is a 69 model, so fender is fine and as noted, typically see the early 69 shifter though. Your seat does not have a reflector tab suggesting it is an accessory seat or the tab was broken off, but it would be red for 69. Pedals should have double arrows. Most everything else looks correct including rims, springer, shifter/decal - was changed to " Hi Low" later in 68.
> 
> Take some more pics of the rear and bottom pan of the seat plus the crimps on your sissy bar and Q bolts. Any date code pics on the tires? Nice find!



The Q bolts are there. the slick does say made in the USA Didn’t check for date codes. Thanks for your feedback


----------



## indycycling (Sep 12, 2022)

Kramai88 said:


> The Q bolts are there. the slick does say made in the USA Didn’t check for date codes. Thanks for your feedback



Made in USA won't tell you if original or repro tires.  Wanted to see the crimps on your sissy bar to see if original or repro. Same with pan side of seat, but enjoy your new bike


----------



## indycycling (Sep 12, 2022)

Jon Olson said:


> I have a December 1969 frame that has mostly 1970 parts. I’ve been told by many collectors that Schwinn would use the parts on hand to assemble a complete bicycle.View attachment 1694010



December built bikes are the next model year


----------



## freewheels (Sep 13, 2022)

This would most definately have the early 69 shifter


----------



## Nashman (Sep 17, 2022)

Very nice. Here is my all original ( except tires/now have a NOS correct red line on it




, need to install the NOS Superior still) '68 I bought from a Caber. Not to crash your thread, but just for comparison. I only put the 1969 plate on it because it's red!!  Ha!!  Close.


----------



## PetesPonies (Sep 19, 2022)

Maybe an interesting story . . I received an Apply Krate for my birthday. I do not remember if it was November 1968 or 1969. I cannot find any childhood pictures of the bike. I do know for a fact it had a silver seat. so most would think it is a 1968. However, I remember it having a front fender, at least I think so   Also, in 1968 I would have been 9 years old, I think I got the bike when I was 10. But again, no proof. Maybe it was a leftover '68 that the Schwinn shop put a fender on?? My parents bought it new in Newark , DE. So I built a replica, silver seat with fender  LOL


----------



## Nashman (Sep 19, 2022)

PetesPonies said:


> Maybe an interesting story . . I received an Apply Krate for my birthday. I do not remember if it was November 1968 or 1969. I cannot find any childhood pictures of the bike. I do know for a fact it had a silver seat. so most would think it is a 1968. However, I remember it having a front fender, at least I think so   Also, in 1968 I would have been 9 years old, I think I got the bike when I was 10. But again, no proof. Maybe it was a leftover '68 that the Schwinn shop put a fender on?? My parents bought it new in Newark , DE. So I built a replica, silver seat with fender  LOL



Cool memory. Thanks for sharing it with us. I think some of the later '68's may have come with fenders or a dealer added one.


----------



## Sambikeman (Sep 19, 2022)

December 68


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 19, 2022)

There is no doubt that a bike with a December stamped serial number was built the next year. Also true for most of the November stamped serial numbered bikes, and at times even some late October dated serial numbers.


----------



## PetesPonies (Sep 19, 2022)

Sure, but I received the bike in November in my case, so it was built well before that. If I am right about the fender, perhaps the dealer added  it to help it sell?


----------



## Nashman (Sep 20, 2022)

PetesPonies said:


> Sure, but I received the bike in November in my case, so it was built well before that. If I am right about the fender, perhaps the dealer added  it to help it sell?



May be the answer. Some people's idea of a bit more "bling" or a cautious Parent concerned about Jr. catching a rock in the eye? I thought it interesting that after '68 Schwinn narrowed the width of the handlebars so young "rebels" couldn't double as easy with a pal on the bars. Ralph Nader's early influence? This brings todays "Bubble Boy" to mind.











Kids are coddled beyond reason these days and turn out to be "entitled" little farts to society, then enter politics.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Sep 20, 2022)

If it were a November 1968 bike it was probably built in late winter/early spring 1969.
Interesting though is the one millionth Schwinn built in 1968. It had a front fender, wide bars,and an orange stripe Silverglow accessory seat according to Schwinn and the Bicycle Museum of America.
It really couldn't have been built November 1968 so you would be correct in your memory of the time frame.
I may be wrong but I thought 1969 handebars were still wide, maybe even 1 year and popular. I was thinking the really narrow bars were available from 1970 up.
I vould be wrong, and I am in the hospital right now until I can get released from my neck surgery I had yesterday. I xan check the catalogs later today.
Rob


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 20, 2022)

freewheels said:


> This would most definately have the early 69 shifter



These late and early months bike are always debated. It should be noted that Schiwinn did not throw parts in that trash in November. The shifter could have made it onto the bike. But not worth an argument. I have changed parts on many bike over the last 25 years on bikes I was absolutely positve that they were original just to eliminate arguments with all the so called experts. These experts have now taken over Facebook and true correctness has died and become false dribble.

Anyhow this bike has been repainted so correctness has little meaning.  Eye appeal is whats important.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 20, 2022)

Darthvader said:


> These late and early months bike are always debated. It should be noted that Schiwinn did not throw parts in that trash in November. The shifter could have made it onto the bike. But not worth an argument. I have changes parts on many bike over the last 25 years on bike I was absoliyely positve that they were original just to eliminate arguments with all the so called experts. These experts have now taken over Facebook and true correctness has died.
> 
> Anyhow this bike has been repainted to correctness has little meaning.  Eye appeal is whats important.



Even after collecting vintage bicycles going over 40 years, I'm still a "student" learning all the time. I know less about the 60's and 70's because my focus has been more "balloon era" now all over the map. Exact details are murky on all factory specs on production bikes bordering in later and early production units so to argue or claim "perfection" is an exercise in futility and a waste of time. Just enjoy what you have, or to quote a 1970's CSN&Y song, "Love the one your with".






						love the one your with song you tube - Search
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 20, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Even after collecting vintage bicycles going over 40 years, I'm still a "student" learning all the time. I know less about the 60's and 70's because my focus has been more "balloon era" now all over the map. Exact details are murky on all factory specs on production bikes bordering in later and early production units so to argue or claim "perfection" is an exercise in futility and a waste of time. Just enjoy what you have, or to quote a 1970's CSN&Y song, "Love the one your with".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amen brother.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Sep 20, 2022)

I age


Darthvader said:


> These late and early months bike are always debated. It should be noted that Schwinn did not throw parts in that trash in November. The shifter could have made it onto the bike. But not worth an argument. I have changes parts on many bike over the last 25 years on bike I was absoliyely positve that they were original just to eliminate arguments with all the so called experts. These experts have now taken over Facebook and true correctness has died.
> 
> Anyhow this bike has been repainted to correctness has little meaning.  Eye appeal is whats important.ree man. Sometimes people just respond because they love to hear their (digital) voice



I have done it occassionally so I am then ast to point fingers and I have had some questionable bikes as well.
For instance, December 1968 Pea Picker with a Silverglow green stripe saddle, the earliest of the 1969 shifters, no front fender and the wide 1968 handlebars. Essentially the same bike as the 1,000,000th bike in 1968, bike, the 1968 Orange Krate in the Bicycle Museum of America.
I also had a December 1971 Disc brake Orange Krate with a 6-71 hub on the rear.
Like I said man, I agree with you 100% on the correctness being way overrated and I would not change a screw just because someone said it was incorrect when rebuilding these bikes, especially on changeover bikes.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 20, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> If it were a November 1968 bike it was probably built in late winter/early spring 1969.
> Interesting though is the one millionth Schwinn built in 1968. It had a front fender, wide bars,and an orange stripe Silverglow accessory seat according to Schwinn and the Bicycle Museum of America.
> It really couldn't have been built November 1968 so you would be correct in your memory of the time frame.
> I may be wrong but I thought 1969 handebars were still wide, maybe even 1 year and popular. I was thinking the really narrow bars were available from 1970 up.
> ...



Hope you get better quick Rob


----------



## 60sstuff (Sep 20, 2022)

Nashman,

Very nice ‘68 Apple, but I must comment on that one year only seat ….. beautiful!


----------



## PetesPonies (Sep 20, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> If it were a November 1968 bike it was probably built in late winter/early spring 1969.
> Interesting though is the one millionth Schwinn built in 1968. It had a front fender, wide bars,and an orange stripe Silverglow accessory seat according to Schwinn and the Bicycle Museum of America.
> It really couldn't have been built November 1968 so you would be correct in your memory of the time frame.
> I may be wrong but I thought 1969 handebars were still wide, maybe even 1 year and popular. I was thinking the really narrow bars were available from 1970 up.
> ...



I don't follow your dates and logic . . . read again


----------



## Thee (Sep 20, 2022)

Darthvader said:


> Anyhow this bike has been repainted to correctness has little meaning.  Eye appeal is whats important.



Apple of Eye Appeal 😂


----------



## Nashman (Sep 20, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> If it were a November 1968 bike it was probably built in late winter/early spring 1969.
> Interesting though is the one millionth Schwinn built in 1968. It had a front fender, wide bars,and an orange stripe Silverglow accessory seat according to Schwinn and the Bicycle Museum of America.
> It really couldn't have been built November 1968 so you would be correct in your memory of the time frame.
> I may be wrong but I thought 1969 handebars were still wide, maybe even 1 year and popular. I was thinking the really narrow bars were available from 1970 up.
> ...



Best to you for a speedy recovery from surgery.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 20, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Nashman,
> 
> Very nice ‘68 Apple, but I must comment on that one year only seat ….. beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 1698730



Thanks.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Sep 24, 2022)

PetesPonies said:


> I don't follow your dates and logic . . . read again



The frame numbers, according to the "experts", were stamped on a bike and put on racks to be painted as needed. Sometimes a frame may not be built for a couple months or so after it was stamped and painted. I don't always agree with that thought train, but all the "experts" here flog me like a heretic when I disagree.
To me the Stingray line sold so fast I don't know how frames could wait 2 months to be built but whenever I bring this fact up out comes the Cat-O-Nine Tails to remind me not to disagree with those who are all knowing and all poweful.
Hence the message, and I did read it right the first time.
Thanks, Rob


----------

